# The Dark Side of Socialism - Communist Dictatorships



## Sukerkin (Oct 5, 2013)

Here is a fascinating look through a bold photographers lens at the ravages that a centralised, 'planned' (ha!), economic philosophy can wreak when its reins are put in the hands of a totalitarian:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-24368485


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 5, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Here is a fascinating look through a bold photographers lens at the ravages that a centralised, 'planned' (ha!), economic philosophy can wreak when its reins are put in the hands of a totalitarian:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-24368485



I've always wondered just how intrusive these dictatorships were in people's lives? Did the bureaucracy grow so big that the government was a slow moving menace, easily dodged? Or was it a constant terror, like lightning, striking people down at random, so everyone was forced to look at its capricious horror? 

Surely humans must have found some ways to live and be happy as well?


----------



## Rumy73 (Dec 4, 2013)

Communism and socialism are not one in the same, although the propaganda in the USA would insist so.


----------



## billc (Dec 4, 2013)

Socialism is the intermediate step to communism...in Marxist communism.


----------



## billc (Dec 4, 2013)

Sukerkin, 

Did you see the photo spread I posted a while back?  The photographer took pictures of East Berlin before the wall fell, and then went back and took pictures of the same sites after the wall had come down and the people had time to rebuild...pretty stark contrast...

Here it is...

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...efore-and-after?highlight=east+germany+photos


----------



## Big Don (Dec 4, 2013)

What third world S hole is this you ask? 
Detroit, Democrat ruled for DECADES...


----------



## DennisBreene (Dec 4, 2013)

Big Don said:


> What third world S hole is this you ask?
> Detroit, Democrat ruled for DECADES...


Some would argue gang ruled.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 4, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> Some would argue gang ruled.



Probably the same idiots that elected democrats for so friggin long


----------



## DennisBreene (Dec 4, 2013)

Makalakumu said:


> I've always wondered just how intrusive these dictatorships were in people's lives? Did the bureaucracy grow so big that the government was a slow moving menace, easily dodged? Or was it a constant terror, like lightning, striking people down at random, so everyone was forced to look at its capricious horror?
> 
> Surely humans must have found some ways to live and be happy as well?


And the 20 million dead under Stalin, up to 12 million estimated under Hitler; the system afforded them the opportunity for life? One system was socialist, the other fascist, and both sides of the coin of totalitarianism.  Bureaucracy run amok or despotic leader, I submit that the ultimate flaw is in loss of choice by the citizens ( something even democracies and republics risk). When citizens lose choice, they lose the opportunity to achieve and prosper.


----------



## Rumy73 (Dec 5, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> And the 20 million dead under Stalin, up to 12 million estimated under Hitler; the system afforded them the opportunity for life? One system was socialist, the other fascist, and both sides of the coin of totalitarianism.  Bureaucracy run amok or despotic leader, I submit that the ultimate flaw is in loss of choice by the citizens ( something even democracies and republics risk). When citizens lose choice, they lose the opportunity to achieve and prosper.



Well said. The United States, while a democracy for white men, subjected blacks as slaves for hundreds of years and slaughtered Indians who were on land desired by whites. While no fan of dictators, examples exist where mass murder is not part of the equation. Even Soviet leaders after Stalin condemned his acrions.


----------



## WaterGal (Dec 10, 2013)

Makalakumu said:


> I've always wondered just how intrusive these dictatorships were in people's lives? Did the bureaucracy grow so big that the government was a slow moving menace, easily dodged? Or was it a constant terror, like lightning, striking people down at random, so everyone was forced to look at its capricious horror?



My understanding is that oppressive dictatorships (communist or otherwise) rely on secret police, people informing on their neighbors, and officials reading your mail (and e-mail, social media etc today). That creates a fear in the populace - anyone you know could secretly be an informant, so you can't tell anyone about your discontent.



> Surely humans must have found some ways to live and be happy as well?



I'm sure they did.  Being oppressed doesn't mean you can't find any happiness or hope in your life ever.


----------

